
Scrum Master Wants to Do Home Visits - marktangotango
Thoughts on this insanity?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;cscareerquestions&#x2F;comments&#x2F;g4viz4&#x2F;scrum_master_wants_to_visit_each_member_of_the&#x2F;
======
ritic
Just...wow...

